# Cincinnati Icon



## Chris Stegner (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's a panoramic shot of Proctor & Gamble Headquarters in Cincinnati, OH. Comprised of 16 vertical shots, the original file is a 130 meg tiff.

Comments welcome


----------



## Myspacepix! (Apr 21, 2008)

good, a little bit of a crop to rid the edge of that fountain(?) 

the depth is amazing by the three gates that is REALLY good

and the way you composed the sky versus the building = great

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 22, 2008)

wow great panorama


----------

